# [A] Secret Divine (1/14 HC) sucht weitere Mitstreiter



## -Lairâ- (22. Dezember 2012)

*[A] Secret Divine (1/14 HC) sucht weitere Mitstreiter*

*Realm: Antonidas (PvE)
Realmpool: Cyclone/Wirbelsturm*

Wir - *Secret Divine* - sind eine erfolgsorientierte 10er-Raidgilde auf dem PVE-Server Antonidas. Wer sich für uns entscheidet, trifft auf eine gut eingespielte Raidgruppe aus erfahrenen, freundschaftlichen und hilfsbereiten Mitspielern, welche sich bereits seit Jahren kennen. Wir arbeiten diszipliniert und erfolgreich zusammen, um gemeinsam den aktuellen und kommenden Content zu bewältigen - hierbei kommt der Spass selbstverständlich nicht zu kurz. Neben dem gut organisierten 10er-Raidbetrieb bieten wir eine stabile und sinnvoll organisierte Gildenstruktur mit einem aktiven Gildenleben und einem intakten, freundschaftlichen Klima. 

Wenn Du auf der Suche nach einer familiären und gut organisierten Raidgilde bist, mit der Du gemeinsame Erfolge einfahren und feiern kannst, würden wir uns über eine Kontaktaufnahme Deinerseits sehr freuen. Am liebsten wäre uns eine kurze Vorstellung von Dir in unserem Forum, die Adresse findest Du weiter unten. 

Wir geben gerne auch Neu- und Wiedereinsteigern mit Spiel- und Klassenverständnis eine Chance. 


*Aktuell gesuchte Klassen:*

Wir suchen derzeit dringend einen *Hexenmeister* sowie einen *Jäger* zur Verstärkung unserer Range-DD-Besetzung.

Unser aktuelles Recruitment findet Ihr immer unter: http://www.world-wow.de


*Aktueller Raidstatus Mists of Pandaria:*

T16-Content: 14/14 N - 1/14 HC

T15-Content: 12/12 N - 2/13 HC

T14-Content: 16/16 N

*Unsere Raidzeiten:*
Unsere Main-Raids für den 10er-Content finden hauptsächlich Mittwoch, Sonntag und Montag von 19:45 bis 23 Uhr statt. 


*Welche Spieler suchen wir?*
Wir suchen zuverlässige und freundliche Spieler, die erfolgreich raiden möchten und bereit dazu sind, sich stetig zu verbessern. 

Du solltest:

- raidtaugliches Gear besitzen, gesockelt und verzaubert
- idealerweise ein raidtaugliches 2nd Spec mitbringen
- darum bemüht sein, aus Dir selbst und Deinem Charakter das Bestmögliche herauszuholen
- Spiel- und Klassenverständnis mitbringen
- auch mit movementlastigen Encountern keine Probleme haben
- eine hohe Attendance aufweisen (Teilnahme an mindestens 2 von 3 Raidtagen)
- Kommunikativ und kritikfähig sein
- Zeit und Spaß am Ausarbeiten neuer Encounter, am Farmen und für Equipverbesserungen mitbringen
- über Buffmats sowie ausreichendes Repgold verfügen
- eine stabile Internetverbindung haben
- im TS/Mumble sprechen sowie zuhören können
- mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein

Neben den spielerischen Qualitäten setzen wir ein freundliches Wesen, respektvolles Verhalten und Gemeinschaftssinn selbstverständlich voraus.


Wir freuen uns über Dein Interesse und auf Deine Vorstellung unter:

http://www.world-wow.de

Bei Fragen jeglicher Art wende Dich bitte im Forum oder Ingame an die Gildenleitung *Viviennâ*, *Lairâ*, *Tariqa* und *Bartolea*. Selbstverständlich kannst Du auch unsere Gildenmitglieder jederzeit ansprechen.

_Update: 26.01.2014_


----------



## -Lairâ- (11. Januar 2013)

*Update: Aktuell gesuchte Klassen:*

Wir suchen derzeit *dringend* einen *Tank*:

- Mönch (Braumeister)
- Paladin (Schutz)
- Todesritter (Tank)


Unser aktuelles Recruitment findet Ihr immer unter: http://www.world-wow.de


----------



## -Lairâ- (24. Januar 2013)

*Update: Aktuell gesuchte Klassen:*

Wir suchen derzeit *dringend* jeweils einen:

- Mönch (DD mit 2nd Spec Tank)
- Schurke 


Unser aktuelles Recruitment findet Ihr immer unter: http://www.world-wow.de


----------



## -Lairâ- (1. Februar 2013)

*Update: Aktuell gesuchte Klassen:*

Wir suchen derzeit *dringend* ein bis zwei *Tanks*:

- Mönch
- Paladin 
- Todesritter

Wünschenswert, aber nicht Bedingung wäre ein 2nd DD-Spec.

Wir freuen uns über Dein Interesse und auf Deine Vorstellung unter:

http://www.world-wow.de

Bei Fragen jeglicher Art wende Dich bitte im Forum oder Ingame an die Gildenleitung *Lairâ* oder *Viviennâ*.


----------



## -Lairâ- (26. Februar 2013)

*Update: Aktuell gesuchte Klassen:*

Wir suchen derzeit *dringend* ein bis zwei *Tanks*:

- Mönch
- Paladin 
- Todesritter

sowie einen Heiler:

- Druide
- Schamane


Wünschenswert, aber nicht Bedingung wäre ein 2nd DD-Spec.

Wir freuen uns über Dein Interesse und auf Deine Vorstellung unter:

http://www.world-wow.de

Bei Fragen jeglicher Art wende Dich bitte im Forum oder Ingame an die Gildenleitung *Lairâ* oder *Viviennâ*.


----------



## -Lairâ- (16. März 2013)

*Update: Aktuell gesuchte Klassen:*

Wir suchen derzeit *dringend DDs und Heiler*:

- Schamane (Ele & Resto)
- Paladin (Retri)
- Schurke
- Druide (Balance & Resto)

Wünschenswert, aber nicht Bedingung wäre ein raidtaugliches 2nd-Spec.

Unser aktuelles Recruitment findet Ihr immer unter: http://www.world-wow.de

Bei Fragen jeglicher Art wende Dich bitte im Forum oder Ingame an die Gildenleitung *Viviennâ* und *Bartolea*. Selbstverständlich kannst Du auch unsere Gildenmitglieder jederzeit ansprechen.


----------



## -Lairâ- (5. April 2013)

*Update: Aktuell gesuchte Klassen:*

Wir suchen derzeit *dringend DDs*:

- Schamane (Enhancer)
- Hexenmeister

Wünschenswert, aber nicht Bedingung wäre ein raidtaugliches 2nd-Spec.

Unser aktuelles Recruitment findet Ihr immer unter: http://www.world-wow.de

Bei Fragen jeglicher Art wende Dich bitte im Forum oder Ingame an die Gildenleitung *Viviennâ* und *Bartolea*. Selbstverständlich kannst Du auch unsere Gildenmitglieder jederzeit ansprechen.


----------



## -Lairâ- (24. April 2013)

*Update: Aktuell gesuchte Klassen:*

Wir suchen derzeit *dringend Heiler*:

- Schamane (Resto)
- Mönch (Nebelwirker)

Wünschenswert, aber nicht Bedingung wäre ein raidtaugliches 2nd-Spec.


Unser aktuelles Recruitment findet Ihr immer unter: http://www.world-wow.de

Bei Fragen jeglicher Art wende Dich bitte im Forum oder Ingame an die Gildenleitung *Viviennâ* und *Bartolea*. Selbstverständlich kannst Du auch unsere Gildenmitglieder jederzeit ansprechen.


----------



## -Lairâ- (7. Mai 2013)

*Update: Aktuell gesuchte Klassen:*

Wir suchen derzeit:

- Schamane (Elementar)

Wünschenswert, aber nicht Bedingung wäre ein raidtaugliches 2nd-Spec.

Unser aktuelles Recruitment findet Ihr immer unter: http://www.world-wow.de

Bei Fragen jeglicher Art wende Dich bitte im Forum oder Ingame an die Gildenleitung *Viviennâ*, *Tariqa* und *Bartolea*. Selbstverständlich kannst Du auch unsere Gildenmitglieder jederzeit ansprechen.


----------



## -Lairâ- (3. Juni 2013)

/update


----------



## -Lairâ- (23. Juni 2013)

*Update: Aktuell gesuchte Klassen:*

Wir suchen derzeit:

- Schamane (Elementar)
- Druide (Gleichgewicht)

Wünschenswert, aber nicht Bedingung wäre ein raidtaugliches 2nd-Spec.

Unser aktuelles Recruitment findet Ihr immer unter: http://www.world-wow.de

Bei Fragen jeglicher Art wende Dich bitte im Forum oder Ingame an die Gildenleitung *Viviennâ*, *Tariqa* und *Bartolea*. Selbstverständlich kannst Du auch unsere Gildenmitglieder jederzeit ansprechen.


----------



## -Lairâ- (10. Juli 2013)

/update


----------



## -Lairâ- (22. Juli 2013)

*Update: Aktuell gesuchte Klassen:*

Wir suchen derzeit:

Tanks:
- Mönch (Braumeister) mit DD-Spec
- Paladin (Schutz) mit DD-Spec

DDs:
- Druide (Gleichgewicht)
- Magier
- Schamane (Elementar)

Wünschenswert (aber nicht Bedingung) bei den DDs wäre ein raidtauglicher 2nd-Spec (Heal/Tank).

Unser aktuelles Recruitment findet Ihr immer unter: http://www.world-wow.de

Bei Fragen jeglicher Art wende Dich bitte im Forum oder Ingame an die Gildenleitung *Viviennâ*, *Tariqa* und *Bartolea*. Selbstverständlich kannst Du auch unsere Gildenmitglieder jederzeit ansprechen.


----------



## -Lairâ- (7. September 2013)

*Update: Aktuell gesuchte Klassen:*

Wir suchen derzeit:

DDs:
- Druide (Gleichgewicht)
- Magier

Wünschenswert (aber nicht Bedingung) bei den DDs wäre ein raidtauglicher 2nd-Spec (Heal/Tank).

Unser aktuelles Recruitment findet Ihr immer unter: http://www.world-wow.de

Bei Fragen jeglicher Art wende Dich bitte im Forum oder Ingame an die Gildenleitung *Viviennâ*, *Tariqa* und *Bartolea*. Selbstverständlich kannst Du auch unsere Gildenmitglieder jederzeit ansprechen.


----------



## -Lairâ- (9. September 2013)

*Update: Aktuell gesuchte Klassen:*

Wir suchen derzeit:

DDs:
- Druide (Gleichgewicht)
- Magier
- Todesritter
- Krieger

Wünschenswert (aber nicht Bedingung) bei den DDs wäre ein raidtauglicher 2nd-Spec (Heal/Tank).

Unser aktuelles Recruitment findet Ihr immer unter: http://www.world-wow.de

Bei Fragen jeglicher Art wende Dich bitte im Forum oder Ingame an die Gildenleitung *Viviennâ*, *Tariqa* und *Bartolea*. Selbstverständlich kannst Du auch unsere Gildenmitglieder jederzeit ansprechen.


----------



## -Lairâ- (7. Oktober 2013)

*Update: Aktuell gesuchte Klassen:*

Wir suchen derzeit dringend:

Tanks:
- Mönch
- Druide
- Paladin
- Todesritter

Range-DDs:
- Druide (Gleichgewicht)
- Magier
- Schamane (Elementar)

Melees:
- Krieger
- Mönch
- Paladin
- Schurke
- Schamane (Verstärker)

Heiler:
- Mönch
- Schamane

*Wünschenswert* (aber nicht Bedingung) wäre ein raidtauglicher *2nd-Spec*.

Unser aktuelles Recruitment findet Ihr immer unter: http://www.world-wow.de

Bei Fragen jeglicher Art wende Dich bitte im Forum oder Ingame an die Gildenleitung *Viviennâ*, *Tariqa* und *Bartolea*. Selbstverständlich kannst Du auch unsere Gildenmitglieder jederzeit ansprechen.


----------



## -Lairâ- (1. Dezember 2013)

/update


----------



## -Lairâ- (10. Januar 2014)

*Update: Aktuell gesuchte Klassen:*

Wir suchen derzeit dringend einen *Jäger* zur Verstärkung unserer Range-DD-Besetzung.

Unser aktuelles Recruitment findet Ihr immer unter: http://www.world-wow.de

Bei Fragen jeglicher Art wende Dich bitte im Forum oder Ingame an die Gildenleitung *Viviennâ*, *Lairâ*, *Tariqa* und *Bartolea*. Selbstverständlich kannst Du auch unsere Gildenmitglieder jederzeit ansprechen.


----------



## Jacarandas (10. Januar 2014)

Gratispush


----------



## -Lairâ- (16. Januar 2014)

@Jacarandas: Dankeschön 

*Update: Aktuell gesuchte Klassen:*

Wir suchen derzeit dringend einen *Hexenmeister* sowie einen *Jäger* zur Verstärkung unserer Range-DD-Besetzung.

Unser aktuelles Recruitment findet Ihr immer unter: http://www.world-wow.de

Bei Fragen jeglicher Art wende Dich bitte im Forum oder Ingame an die Gildenleitung *Viviennâ*, *Lairâ*, *Tariqa* und *Bartolea*. Selbstverständlich kannst Du auch unsere Gildenmitglieder jederzeit ansprechen.


----------



## -Lairâ- (26. Januar 2014)

/update


----------

